# Recipes with Jalapeno Wine



## gird123

I'm in the first month of a 5 gallon batch of jalapeno wine and was hoping to get some of your recipes that you add jalapeno wine to. How much do you add to spaghetti?

Thank you,

Nate


----------



## Julie

Hi Nate,

Actually it is to your taste. You can marinate chicken with the hot pepper wine. you can add it to chili, any white sauce you are doing. Whenever you are cooking just think of the hot pepper wine.


----------



## ffemt128

Cajun shrimp is real good with the hot pepper wine. I used olive oil, hot pepper wine, and cajun seasoning as a marinade. Marinaded the shrimp for about 2 hours, shaking and turning them every so often to keep an even coating then cooked on the grill.


----------



## corntassel

I use it in sea food gumbo, turtle saucepecant, always use it in my jerky marinade and use it in some of my steak marinates for grilling. I always use it in my chili.


----------



## Zoogie

I use mine in a glass and all my recipes seem to come out better :grin


----------



## Runningwolf

I tasted mine again this weekend and it has really smoothed out. I think I am happy with the 10 jajapenos per gallon.


----------



## gird123

i did my first one per jack keller 16 per gallon with no seeds. I like mine in a glass too.


----------



## FTC Wines

*FTC Wines*

I also used Jack's recipe but subbed Hot Banana Peppers because that's what was in the garden, used 20 & it's VERY drink able. Also use as marinade for chicken, beef & in chili tonight! Also made Habanero wine using 16 per gal. too hot to drink but will use as cooking wine. 4 Habanero plants yielded 800+ peppers so I had to make wine. Roy:


----------



## ffemt128

I marinated chicken in the Jalapeno wine yesterday, it was intended to be served over rice, but I didn't have any. Here's what I did...

Tbs Olive oil
1/4 of a 375 ml bottle of pepper wine
couple shakes of Montreal Chicken seasoning
couple shakes of paprika
couple shakes of cayenne pepper powder
put raw chicken in container with above and shake every 15 minutes for an hour to ensure even distribution.

In a skillet, carmalize one medium to large onion and one large hot banana pepper.

add 1/2 cup chicken broth and cook chicken over low heat until done with lid.

When chicken is done add 2 tbls corn starch disolved in water to pan with chicken. This will create a nice gravy which will be served over the rice.

It turned out pretty well. Not too hot but not to mild. Adjust ingredients to your liking.

Of course I ended up finsihing the other 3/4 bottle of Jalapeno Pepper wine after dinner. It was a nice sipping wine. Just waiting to see what it does to my insides today. Oh Boy, it could be interesting.


----------

